
Elon Musk shares his updated plans for The Boring Company - seanbae
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/09/elon-musk-shares-updated-pedestrian-first-boring-co-hyperloop-transit-plan
======
londons_explore
I believe the car pods were never the end goal. They simply captured the
public's imagination in a car-centric America.

The end goal is to build regular subways on as low a budget as possible and
get government funding for them.

